# Harmony 900 remote



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

New here, seriously considering cutting cable so recently purchased and installed (outdoor) an Antennas Direct Clearstream 2V. Being the first step I attempted to setup an activity (OTA) and update to my Harmony 900 remote. My Lenovo desktop (icore 5, 3.20Ghz, 8GB RAM, 64-bit ) computer running Windows 10 Home won't make the connection (audible connection sound & system tray has USB LAN LINK #2) but the remote lcd never displays USB icon. All my components are in a different room so rf is a must. Windows is updated, my Kaspersky Internet Security is paused I've updated JAVA and uninstalled & downloaded/installed a fresh version of the Harmony Remote control software. Anyone had this problem and have a solution? Working with Logitech support now but haven't solved. Cant go back to multiple remotes to control my Samsung UN40ES6100, Denon AVR-X2100W, and my soon to be acquired Tivo Bolt.


----------



## moveandstore (Oct 17, 2015)

You have to remember that even though Harmony makes some of the best remotes, there web based software is the worst. And Customer Support is very spotty. Once you get everything set up the way you want (since the web based software is easy to set up - when and if you can log in to your account - that was one of my problems). It should be disk based with only web updates only. Or anything that is better than the Harmony software.


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

I can setup a new activity in the software, I just can't connect the remote control software and remote using the USB cable. Seems like a Windows 10 issue as there are many posts on the Logitech support Forum eluding to such but haven't seen a solution posted. Thought I'd check here.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Let's not blame Logitech just yet.

My issues with getting my 650 and 700's to connect came when I upgraded to Windows 10. With Windows 7, I had no problems.

Windows 10(I believe windows 8.1 does this too) enables enhanced power management with all USB devices and this was causing my remotes to be recognized, then immediately dropped(I'd hear the clu-clunk up for the connect and then clu-clunk down for the disconnect).

Here is a site that details how to disable the enhanced power management for a specific USB device, specifically Method 4...

http://windowsable.com/how-to-fix-usb-devices-not-working-issue-in-windows-10/

After disabling this(and rebooting) it cleared things up for me.


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

Tried to determine if anything changed in device management when plugging/unplugging but all it does (at least what I can see) in do a refresh but no actual change, even though I've expanded the usb tree.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Rob772 said:


> Tried to determine if anything changed in device management when plugging/unplugging but all it does (at least what I can see) in do a refresh but no actual change, even though I've expanded the usb tree.


It should be showing up in the Human Interface Devices section as a USB Input Device.


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

Doesn't,... Checked there too


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Wondering why it shows USB Lan link in the system tray. Try finding that device in the Device manager and see if you can change the driver for that. I'm wondering if it's using the wrong driver.


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

The change is showing up in device manager network adapter. It shows as RemoteControl USB LAN LINK #(currently used port number). Don't know why it connects as this. Nothing changes in device manager under USB or Human Interface Devices.


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

Gave up on trying to get the 900 to connect. Logitech support offered me a discount on the Elite so I got one of those so i could get my remote to update for control of my new components. No problems with the new remote so I'm still leaning towards Logitech not supporting legacy devices to the level required with the new windows operating system (unsupported/wrong device drivers???)


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

If you have an older Harmony Remote, It will NOT work with anything above Windows 7. 

I bought a Win 7 laptop off ebay specifically so that I can update my Harmony One and Harmony 900. No problems since.


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

Logitech support contends that they do work in Windows 10, it's something wrong with "your system that is causing it to not connect" . Rather than updating the driver its more financially advantageous to offer you a discount on their newest device (which miraculously connects to the new software on that same windows 10 pc). Convenient obsolescence


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I have updated both, Harmony 900 and Harmony One, using a Windows 10, Intel i7-3630QM Toshiba laptop recently. The laptop was updated to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1. It did have an issue updating the One after adding devices, but second attempt to update worked fine.


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

My 900 remote was a no go on my Lenovo desktop k450e hardwired by cat6 cable to my network. Kept establishing connection as a network adapter lan link device and the remote lcd screen never got the usb symbol so no download or update was ever going to happen


----------



## Javelin3o4 (Apr 22, 2003)

You can still program older harmony remotes with Windows 10. I have a Harmony One and a Harmony 700. The thing is Logitech doesnt want you to really use their Desktop software anymore, they want you to use the web based Harmony Software. It still works for some of the older remotes. But other than that I programmed my 700 using the web based application today, you have to make sure the old Harmony Desktop software is not running at all otherwise it will cause the web interface to not be able to detect the remote.

I used this link: https://setup.myharmony.com/MartiniWeb/default.aspx?cl=en-US

You can link your desktop software account if you want to copy your remote settings into the web interface because its considered separate from the desktop application so it won't have your remote settings from the desktop application if you never used the web interface.


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

You're screen shot shows windows 10 professional which has numerous differences from the home. My home version never connected


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Using Windows 10 Home Premium and My Harmony Remote Software 7.7.0, still working today.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

Harmony 915 on sale today at BB - $99 ($200 off).
BB Harmony 915 Remote


----------

